# Local Boards?



## ChrissyMc (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm still new here, and haven't yet had the time to go thru every forum. I hoping I can today, since it's my first day off from my new job, I was wondering if there is a forum here for people from different parts of the country/world? Like a local board? I thought it would be fun to hook up with people from my area (Pennsylvania).
Thanks!
Chrissy


----------



## kadesma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Chrissy,
we are basically a food lovers forum..Here you will find some wonderful recipes,ideas and peoples from all over the world. Venture in and meet some of us..
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Chrissy, there are not specific local boards, but all you need to do is post something with your area in the thread title and you will likely get some replies. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Laury (Jul 1, 2009)

If you're looking for just a general forum for Pennsylvania, not specifically about food, then you could try this link.

City-Data.com Forum: Relocation, Moving, Local City Discussions

If you scroll all the way down past the states and countries, you'll also find lots of other topics that are fun to explore.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

Laury said:


> If you're looking for just a general forum for Pennsylvania, not specifically about food, then you could try this link.
> 
> City-Data.com Forum: Relocation, Moving, Local City Discussions
> 
> If you scroll all the way down past the states and countries, you'll also find lots of other topics that are fun to explore.


 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Laury (Jul 1, 2009)

msmofet said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Does that mean good or bad?  Should I not have posted that link?


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

Laury said:


> Does that mean good or bad? Should I not have posted that link?


 no no thats good you did i didn't even know about that either. but you need to register seperately so i don't think it is part of this site?


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 1, 2009)

Laury said:


> Does that mean good or bad?  Should I not have posted that link?


Laury - I can be as sensitive as the next guy (<g>, but read msmofets' signature before you ask that.

She is a major sweetie, but her signature tells you "how" she thinks, so your question was wasted.

Enjoy being here with us... the ones that will care if you make something on your stovetop, turned out really bad, and want someone to laugh "with" you.


That's us.

Bob


----------



## Laury (Jul 1, 2009)

I just thought I had broken some rule because the link I posted contains, among others, a Food and Drink forum.  Her post was quite ambiguous so it brought me up short!
Sensitive - I ain't!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Laury - I can be as sensitive as the next guy (<g>, but read msmofets' signature before you ask that.
> 
> She is a major sweetie, but her signature tells you "how" she thinks, so your question was wasted.
> 
> ...


why thank you sir casper (i always picture a ghost boooooooo when i see ur name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). always defending my honor!!


----------



## Janet H (Jul 2, 2009)

Chrissy - you could set up a social group for a region if you like - click here to see the ones we already have and then scroll down to create a new one


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 2, 2009)

msmofet said:


> why thank you sir casper (i always picture a ghost boooooooo when i see ur name
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lady - I would defend you under any circumstances. That's just the way I roll 

Bob


----------

